# Plant id



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

What is this beautiful plant?
Thank you in advance.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

This:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=197&category=genus&spec=Proserpinaca

That's the Cuban form. The plant we have here has more finely divided leaves.


----------

